# firmware



## balanga (Dec 19, 2017)

Is there such a thing as a central FreeBSD repository or index of firmware needed when building certain FreeBSD ports?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 22, 2017)

I guess this would be difficult as many manufacturers are very picky about copyrights etc.
High risk of expensive lawsuits.

Did you try to use multiple search engines?
You know, every one searches different...
Because, if you are lucky you can once find an uploaded file here and there...


----------



## tingo (Dec 25, 2017)

Some FreeBSD ports that require firmware have corresponding ports which build and install that firmware. Look for *-kmod ports, and / or *firmware* ports.


----------

